# Bạn ở chung cư làm thẻ từ mắc Sửa Khóa Như Ý chuyên làm thẻ 40K/1 cái OK mới tính tiền



## puhnuv (15 Tháng năm 2021)

Chuyên nhận làm thẻ từ thang máy, làm thẻ từ các loại, chung cư nào cũng làm, mình làm rất nhiều ở xa gần đâu cũng làm 1 cái cũng làm 40k/1 cái. Bạn biết thẻ từ bán trên thị trường ko mắc nhưng chung cư làm đến vài trăm ngàn 1 cái. Thật phí tiền nếu nhà nhiều người và bất tiện nếu chỉ có vài cái thẻ đi tháng máy.
Sửa Khóa Như Ý chuyên làm khóa công nghệ remote thẻ từ, bao giá làm thẻ và chuyên gia chép mọi loại thẻ bảo mật, kiểu nào cũng làm ngoài ra thị trường việt nam thợ ko có mấy loại thẻ dán mình có luôn ạ, giá cao hơn xíu, 80k/1 thẻ.
Dịch vụ làm chìa khóa điện tử, remote các loại, thẻ thang máy, thẻ từ, thẻ xu, remote cửa cuốn, chìa khóa điện xe ô tô, xe hơi, chìa khóa điều khiển, chìa khóa thông minh, chìa khóa từ smartkey xe máy, đụng đến chìa khóa từ, chìa điện tử hãy liên hệ Sửa khóa Như Ý làm OK tất tần tật mới tính tiền.
Bạn nên là người tinh tế, đừng ngại ngùng khi chỉ với cái phôi bằng sắt ko đáng bạc nào nhưng người ta lấy bạc trăm, hãng xe Vespa làm chìa lấy 550k, hãng xe Honda làm chìa lấy đến mấy triệu, hãng xe ô tô làm chìa đến vài triệu, chi phí rẻ hơn rất nhiều chỉ đáng bạc lẻ khi liên hệ Sửa Khóa Như Ý
Trăm nghe ko bằng 1 thấy, làm hoàn chỉnh OK tất tần tần hài lòng và như ý mới tra tiền. Cửa Hàng Như Ý xuất hóa đơn đỏ LH 201/96 Nguyễn Xí, Phường 26, Bình Thạnh, 0963982942, tìm sửa khóa như ý có bản đồ thông tin đầy đủ


----------

